# Removing lead solder?



## aamcle (30/1/15)

Evening All.

I have an old Stainless urn type vessel with the bottom soldered into place, I'd like to use it for a GrainFather type build.

I can get the bottom out using a torch to melt the solder but how do I get rid of ALL trace of the solder?

Many Thanks. Aamcle


----------



## Airgead (30/1/15)

You sure its lead solder? If it a food grade vessel, lead solder is unlikely. Could be a plumbers type silver solder instead?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## TheWiggman (30/1/15)

When you say ALL, I don't think you will be able to completely remove all of it without cutting that section out.
That said, soldering wick is very effective at sucking up solder. You might need a few rolls though depending on how much solder is there.


----------



## sp0rk (30/1/15)

Grab one of these (or a similar product) and test the solder

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000LNRKHM/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2/275-2371960-8691508?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=1A28A9SHH93KNXQM5H19&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=569136327&pf_rd_i=B000FSOYSQ


----------

